# JU 87 Stuka Siren



## horseUSA (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=6810

The big sirens on the front of these Stukas was a great example of physiological warfare. The sound of that whirl coming down on you had to be enough to make you wet yourself. The Stuka was a good ground attack aircraft, but imo that siren ups it to a great aircraft. Just as the sound of the MG-42 caused the troops.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree. The Merlin engine was another great sound to come out of the war.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 23, 2004)

IMO the horsa sounded amazing when in flight....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2004)

What, the gentle whistling?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 24, 2004)

no the creaking and groaning........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2004)

And the loud bang when the undercarriage gave way upon landing


----------

